# Correct code for a respirator fit



## dballard2004 (Jun 6, 2008)

What is the correct code for a respirator fit? Thanks


----------



## dballard2004 (Jun 9, 2008)

Would you use a V code, or is there a CPT code for this?  Thanks.


----------

